# Starting a Crepe Business



## bobq (Feb 17, 2012)

Dean:

In an older thread you made reference to a "complete guide how to start, run, prepare a crepe business" that you were working on.  Have you finished that?  Can I get my hands on it?

Thanks,

BobQ


----------



## baohulu (Feb 24, 2012)

hh


----------



## deepcdiver (Feb 18, 2013)

Dean:
I am sure you are tired of all the inquiries but I would truly appreciate your guide to a crepe business if possible.
I have been cooking a while but this is my first commercial venture.
Thank you 
Bill VH


----------

